# Laufzeitfehler auf Homepage?



## Chrigel (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Auf meiner Homepage erscheinen beim Aufruf von Seiten
"Laufzeitfehler". Ich kann diese Fehler nicht nachvollziehen. Jedoch
bein einem Bekannten treten nichts als Meldungen auf.

Homepage: http://www.funke-foto.ch

Seite Make Up


Fehlermeldungen:

- Laufzeitfehler / Zeile 17 / Fehler: CSInit is undefiniert

- Laufzeitfehler / Zeile 23 / Fehler: Objekt erwartet


Da ich kein Programmierer bin kann ich diese Probleme nicht finden.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo das Problem liegt.


Gruss und danke im voraus
Christian


----------



## Baerwatz (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab das ganze mal ausprobiert und bei mir treten keine Fehler auf. (NS 7)
Vielleicht hängt es auch am Browser Deines Freundes. Vielleicht akzeptiert dieser nicht alle Befehle, die im Quellcode Deiner Seite stehen.


----------



## Baerwatz (11. Mai 2004)

Es hat auf jeden Falll etwas mit Deinem JavaScript zu tun.
Vielleicht hat Dein Freund JavaScript deaktiviert und kann deshalb die Seite nicht öffnen.


----------



## dtdesign (11. Mai 2004)

Ich habs mit IE 6 ausprobiert, der sagt keine Fehler ( der schludert ja auch )
Mit Opera sagt er mir, dass was beim Javascript falsch ist. Schau dir dein jscript nochmal an.


----------



## Chrigel (11. Mai 2004)

das ist eben nun mein Problem diesen Fehler zu finden. Habe die Seiten mit GoLive erstellt - und eben leider fast keine Ahnung von html / javascript etc.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Quaese (11. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Du hast teilweise Deine JavaScripts noch lokal verlinkt. Soll heissen, dass Du  z.B. bei
"Tipps & Tricks" -> "Nebelfotos" versuchst, das Script von der Festplatte C: zu laden.

```
<csscriptdict import>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="file:///C:/Dokumente%20und%20Einstellungen/Christian/Anwendungsdaten/Adobe/Adobe%20GoLive/Settings/JScripts/GlobalScripts/CSScriptLib.js"></script>
</csscriptdict>
```
An dieser Stelle solltest Du den relativen Pfad zur Script-Datei angeben.

Schau Dir noch Deine anderen Seiten an, ob der Fehler dort auftritt.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Chrigel (11. Mai 2004)

so wie es aussieht konnte ich den Fehler beheben. Es hatte mit der Funktion zu tun welche ein direktes aufrufen einer einzelnen Unterseite verhindert.

Mir ist auch nicht klar warum immer wieder diese Pfade (c:/Dok...) welche auf meinen PC in Verzeichnisse führen, da rein kommen.

Gruss und danke
Christian


----------

